# VOOM - What is it good for?



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm a brand new Dish subscriber and I'm hungry for good HD programming. It's a bit of a shock to see just how few HD shows are available for Dish. When I had my account activated I asked them to add Voom for additional HD options.

I've had a few hours to watch the channels and they have made a very poor impression so far. Does it get any better?

GuyTV - Shows 2 movies alternating for the entire day. Two movies per 24 hours!? 

Animania - I happen to LOVE anime and computer generated animation. These things could be a great showcase for HD technology. Instead I see the ancient very crude animation of Dick Tracy, Felix the Cat and some simple animated series. While there is some nostalgia value I have to ask "Why HD?"

Monsters - Looks to have the most promise but it would be nice to have current monster movies as well.

The other showcase channels are good for a few minutes of Oooh! for the HD picture but does anyone actually keep these for more than a month? I find the current content so far to be barely worth $5 a month which I think is just the introductory price.

Did I just get a bad first impression or is this package actually good and I somehow missed it?


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

$5 is for all users that have the HD pack and that requires at least AT60 or else $5 additional.
I enjoy Monsters and GuyTV (sometimes it is Film Fest HD) and some of GalleryHD although the guide is often wrong and once in a while Rush.
The repetition does not account for we who use DVRs.
I wish VOOM had closed captioning. Some movies should have had less grainy negatives -- I guess that happens transferring 50-year old films.
-Ken


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

You should have had HD two years ago. We were lucky to have one HD program a night in HD. PBS was a three hour loop only shown in the evenings. Things have gotten better and will only continue to get even more better. Try a little patience. There is just not that much hd film in the cans yet.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome to Voom, the world's premier HD network!


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

voripteth said:


> Did I just get a bad first impression or is this package actually good and I somehow missed it?


I don't quite know how to tell you this, but you need to decide for yourself. Some love Voom. Some don't. If you're not sure, would $15 kill you to try it for 3 months and then draw your own conclusions? If you don't like it, wait or drop it now. What's the big deal?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Rave & Equator are my most watched. The News channel is great but seems to repeat about every 15 minutes. Its worth the $5 a month I suppose but not a penny more.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I agree $5.00 month yes, $10.00 month no. I like spanish soccer on Rush. GuyTV has an occasional good movie, but I suspect I'll see all the good movies after 1 year. Rave is fine for about a month, then you've seen it all.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jerryez said:


> There is just not that much hd film in the cans yet.


Not only is there a lot of stuff (mostly made-for-TV) made in HD digital format since the late 1990s... ANY film can be scanned & digitized at the highest digital resolution. Film has a much higher resolution than the current digital process, so ANY movie can be scanned and converted to HD and have the expected HD detail.

Old movies, or ones on film that has not been properly preserved or has scratches, etc. obviously doesn't produce the same high-quality... and people who don't know what they are doing (i.e. not professionals) during the conversion can make bad conversions too... but the truth is there is lots of HD-capable content out there.

The primary driving force right now is that it is expensive to convert /scan these films for HD... and there just aren't that many of us with HD sets yet to warrant most companies digging deep into their pockets to spend that money.

But it will happen eventually.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

La Liga (Spanish soccer featuring Barcelona, Real Madrid, and etc.) soccer on Rush HD. That's my fav. Voom channel thus far.


----------



## Robert Headley (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a feeling that that animania channel is showing mostly public domain animation. meaning, free to air. There really isn't alot of HD animation out there, probably do the lack of a real HD disc format as of this writing. That will probably change once a HD DVD standard is set, Hollywood thought DVD would kill its sales, but it has actually become the driving force of hollywood, wait a bit longer and the HD will be there.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> La Liga (Spanish soccer featuring Barcelona, Real Madrid, and etc.) soccer on Rush HD. That's my fav. Voom channel thus far.


Absolutely!

They have exclusive coverage UEFA Cup matches in HD as well! :biggthump


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

voripteth said:


> Monsters - Looks to have the most promise but it would be nice to have current monster movies as well.


Personally, I would prefer they stick with the older stuff. Once they start throwing in new titles it would become just another ThrillerMax clone.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Chandu said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> They have exclusive coverage UEFA Cup matches in HD as well! :biggthump


Wow, UEFA Cup matches, too? I just found out Rush HD carried La Liga so this is better news!


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Forgot Majestic
-Ken


KKlare said:


> I enjoy Monsters and GuyTV and Majestic (sometimes it is Film Fest HD) and some of GalleryHD although the guide is often wrong and once in a while Rush.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

voripteth said:


> I'm a brand new Dish subscriber and I'm hungry for good HD programming. It's a bit of a shock to see just how few HD shows are available for Dish. When I had my account activated I asked them to add Voom for additional HD options.
> 
> I've had a few hours to watch the channels and they have made a very poor impression so far. Does it get any better?
> 
> ...


Wait about 6 to 7 years. You'll have it all.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> La Liga (Spanish soccer featuring Barcelona, Real Madrid, and etc.) soccer on Rush HD. That's my fav. Voom channel thus far.


YES

I love the HD Spanish league. on Rush, I also enjoy watching some of the original shows on Equator and the concerts on Rave. They do repeat on all the channels, but at least I get to see repeated movies on HD than old movies not HD on TNT or many other stations


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Chandu said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> They have exclusive coverage UEFA Cup matches in HD as well! :biggthump


They do..?

I have not seen a UEFA game televised yet...! When will this happen..?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

voripteth said:


> I've had a few hours to watch the channels and they have made a very poor impression so far.


You haven't even responded to all the posts in response to your question.

If it's only taken you a few hours to decide you don't like the Voom channels and to start moaning and groaning about it, you'd be a fool to keep the Voom package.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

The Spanish league and UEFA cup games are usually early Sat. and Sun. morning(really early on the West coast)....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Details on selected HD programming carried by E* can also be found in the HD Programming forum *HERE*


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

dave1234 said:


> ...UEFA cup games are usually early Sat. and Sun. morning(really early on the West coast)....


Wrong.

UEFA Cup matches are almost always on Thursday afternoons in the US. And they're LIVE, not tape delayed.

*Thursday November 2

11:30 AM Pacific/2:30 PM Eastern

Lens vs. Halmstad*



socceteer said:


> They do..?
> 
> I have not seen a UEFA game televised yet...! When will this happen..?


See above.



SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Wow, UEFA Cup matches, too? I just found out Rush HD carried La Liga so this is better news!


 :biggthump


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, it may be only $5 a month, but you need to pay $99 for the second dish.... that's my problem with it


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

WRONG

UEFA cup games are shown early morning on the weekends, they just aren't live.....


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry forgot to add: But you're RIGHT, they are shown live during the week


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

dave1234 said:


> WRONG
> 
> UEFA cup games are shown early morning on the weekends, they just aren't live.....


OK, so you were talking about tape delayed stuff. We both stand corrected in different ways. :allthumbs

In these days of Tivo/DVR, if an event is shown LIVE, it becomes almost irrelevant to wait until it is shown again on tape delay sometime later.

Get ready to watch your first ever UEFA Cup matchup in HD! It starts in about 15 minutes.


----------

